# USA MLS 03-04 April



## A_Skywalker (Mar 30, 2009)

03 Apr 01:00 Real Salt Lake v Columbus Crew 2.50 3.20 2.62   
04 Apr 21:00 Toronto FC v Seattle Sounders 2.50 3.20 2.62


----------

